# Double headed snowblower



## msteiny (Oct 28, 2013)

It all started with me looking at buying a snowblower for the front of my four wheeler, sure didn't feel like dropping that kinda coin on a snowblower. Then one day I was cleaning up behind the barn, looked at the two broken 924024's given to me a while ago. Then I walked into the barn glanced at my welder, and said "What the heck". I brought them in and stripped them down to bare bones, and made a lot of measurements. I welded up a frame and put castors under it and bought two Predators. I didn't have too much faith in what I was doing at the time, If it worked, GREAT. if not, Oh well. So I really didn't put too much time into either until tested. Well, it worked. Except for the gov linkages freezing up it worked pretty darn good. So now Im doing some needed updates to the two blowers like bearings, bushings and paint. Figured I'd do this after building the heater boxes. 

I'll post pictures when I can, or check my profile. 

Oh yeah, if anyone needs parts for their 924024. Drop me a line. I have tranny parts and engines.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Very cool man, nice job! Makes me want to get an atv and some blown snowblower...


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

that is pretty COOL. MAZEL TOV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

msteiny said:


> It all started with me looking at buying a snowblower for the front of my four wheeler, sure didn't feel like dropping that kinda coin on a snowblower. Then one day I was cleaning up behind the barn, looked at the two broken 924024's given to me a while ago. Then I walked into the barn glanced at my welder, and said "What the heck". I brought them in and stripped them down to bare bones, and made a lot of measurements. I welded up a frame and put castors under it and bought two Predators. I didn't have too much faith in what I was doing at the time, If it worked, GREAT. if not, Oh well. So I really didn't put too much time into either until tested. Well, it worked. Except for the gov linkages freezing up it worked pretty darn good. So now Im doing some needed updates to the two blowers like bearings, bushings and paint. Figured I'd do this after building the heater boxes.
> 
> I'll post pictures when I can, or check my profile.
> 
> Oh yeah, if anyone needs parts for their 924024. Drop me a line. I have tranny parts and engines.


You need to patent that. That setup is uber cool.


----------



## msteiny (Oct 28, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> You need to patent that. That setup is uber cool.


Thanks, that's not the first time that I've heard that.


----------



## msteiny (Oct 28, 2013)

Couple more pics on progress. Heater boxes are done. Now on to bushings, bearings, impeller upgrade and a coat of paint. Not getting to crazy with prep work on the paint job, time will not allow a complete strip down. Good thing for rust oleum orange engine paint, it covers well.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

looking good. how do you adjust the chute from the four wheeler


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

You could create a tie rod to link the chute direction. A bolt in each chute base, two heim joints, and a rod. You could also add a 12V wiper motor, with a momentary switch to direct them remotely. Ideally, find a junk yard one, that's cheap. Might be able to do something similar for the deflection, but it would require a lot more engineering and cables. 

Food for thought.

Great job, by the way.


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

That is way cool


----------



## msteiny (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you for the cool points. I wanted to keep this simple and cheap. Where I live the deflector never comes down, so I may not even put it back on. The chutes on the other hand will be turned independent of each other with electric window motors. This way I can go down my drive way and spray down both sides, depending on the wind of course. So I will be using switches in a box along with a deadman switch to shut everything down in case of an emergency.


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

Those engine covers are slick. I have heard about the issues with the Predator engines and the governor/choke/throttle linkages freezing up when used in a wintry application.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

msteiny said:


> Thank you for the cool points. I wanted to keep this simple and cheap. Where I live the deflector never comes down, so I may not even put it back on. The chutes on the other hand will be turned independent of each other with electric window motors. This way I can go down my drive way and spray down both sides, depending on the wind of course. So I will be using switches in a box along with a deadman switch to shut everything down in case of an emergency.


Well, it's cool that like minds think alike. I definitely applauded your creativity.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice, double trouble.

Looks like now you have to weld up some kind of enclosure for the 4 wheeler to keep you dry. 
Add a little heater and a radio and you will be set.

You keep stressing keeping it cheap, may I ask about how much $$$ you got into her so far? Without the labor.


----------



## msteiny (Oct 28, 2013)

Big Ed said:


> You keep stressing keeping it cheap, may I ask about how much $$$ you got into her so far? Without the labor.


When the picture was taken last year I had only the cost of the engines at $99 a piece, bigger pulleys and belts, so around $230-240 (4 wheeler not included ). Everything else used was laying around work or home. Now that I know it works, I'm putting some money into the project for this year. So far the only things that have been bought are bearings, bushings and paint. The impeller kit will be made from conveyor belt and the electric chutes are complements from my buddies 90's Mustang. Hopefully I'll get it ready before the snow flies, that all depends on how much time I spend in the tractor.


----------



## msteiny (Oct 28, 2013)

Getting closer to being done, still working on the electric chutes.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Looking good. 

This project has my wheels a-turn'n. Not that I have the fab skills, or garage space, but if you were to use the wheel axle to power a smaller skid steer set of tracks and bogey setup. I don't think that a friction disk transmission would work. You would have to find hydro units. 

Would take quite a bit of fabricating, and not have the mobility and utility that you have there. I do enjoy "outside the box" projects, keeps the mind working.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

when I left henry's I was looking forward to coming home and finishing up the roof but james was a step ahead of me so now the only thing left to do is put the corner section on the gutter tomorrow. then I've got six of seven motorcycles to put in hibernation if its dry the rest of the week


----------



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

msteiny said:


> Couple more pics on progress. Heater boxes are done. Now on to bushings, bearings, impeller upgrade and a coat of paint. Not getting to crazy with prep work on the paint job, time will not allow a complete strip down. Good thing for rust oleum orange engine paint, it covers well.


You have some serious fabrication skills and an astute sense of engineering using the TLAR (that looks about right) method. 

Are the heater boxes custom or did you adapt some off-the-shelf boxes?

Bill


----------



## Derikl (Dec 19, 2013)

I am starting to collect parts for a similar project to go on the front of my dingo mini skid steer. The hydraulic units are too expensive for the amount of use I have.


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

Very nice work, Very creative.


Lee


----------



## Saewoody (Nov 7, 2013)

Prof100 said:


> Are the heater boxes custom or did you adapt some off-the-shelf boxes?
> 
> Bill


They certainly are nicer than the one I mocked up after the small blizzard we had in CT a few weeks ago. I didn't want to deal with a freezing carb again. It's a good thing I never took that old baseboard radiator to the scrapyard!


----------



## msteiny (Oct 28, 2013)

Prof100 said:


> You have some serious fabrication skills and an astute sense of engineering using the TLAR (that looks about right) method.
> 
> Are the heater boxes custom or did you adapt some off-the-shelf boxes?
> 
> Bill


Yes I have a calibrated eye, Haha.

I made the boxes.


----------



## msteiny (Oct 28, 2013)

Saewoody said:


> They certainly are nicer than the one I mocked up after the small blizzard we had in CT a few weeks ago. I didn't want to deal with a freezing carb again. It's a good thing I never took that old baseboard radiator to the scrapyard!
> 
> View attachment 41001


 Keep and eye on your filter housing. Mine melted the other day after re-jetting the carbs. I ended up removing the top half of the housing so the side is still in tack.


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

*msteiny*: You are the man, please keep this thread updated with your work. So, this Winter I will definitely be getting my ATV snow blower going, but while I have been looking at it thinking about adding wings to make it wide enough for my UTV, and then looking at my Ariens ST1032 I was thinking that I paid $1800 for the 48" wide Honda 13hp-powered Kimpex ATV blower and thinking "Dang, couldn't I just get another Ariens ST1032 and put them together and sell the Kimpex?" Well, you have proved that concept.

I will try the Kimpex this Winter because I have it, but next Winter, based on this thread, I may be following your lead and doing some genetic engineering of my own and creating a two-headed Ariens "2x10hp-2x32"

In the meantime I will keep a lookout for another 924084...


----------

